

Free eBooks from Microsoft Press - CCs

Download free eBooks from Microsoft<p>1. Introducing Windows Server 2008 R2
Oct. 2009 / Version 1.0 / 200 pages / 11.1 M / PDF
http://bit.ly/36f5Cp<p>New features of Windows Server 2008 R2 in the areas of virtualization, management, the Web application platform, scalability and reliability, and interoperability with Windows 7.<p>2. Deploying Windows 7 Essential Guidance from the Windows 7 Resource Kit and TechNet Magazine
Oct. 2009 / Version 1.0 / 332 pages / 6.5 M / PDF
http://bit.ly/EKKKF<p>Sample topics include: Deployment Platform, Planning Deployment, Testing Application Compatability, and 8 Common Issues in Windows 7 Migrations.<p>3. Understanding Microsoft Virtualization Solutions
Oct. 2008 / 452 pages / 14.4 M / PDF
This download requires a Windows Live account
http://bit.ly/18O46r<p>This guide will teach you about the benefits of the latest virtualization technologies and how to plan, implement, and manage virtual infrastructure solutions. The technologies covered include: Windows Server 2008 Hyper-V, System Center Virtual Machine Manager 2008, Microsoft Application Virtualization 4.5, Microsoft Enterprise Desktop Virtualization, and Microsoft Virtual Desktop Infrastructure.<p>4. 7 Development Projects for Microsoft Office SharePoint Server 2007 and Windows SharePoint Services Version 3.0
May 2006 / 236 pages / 7.76 Mo / PDF
http://bit.ly/2H5CgH<p>Hands-on development introduction with seven practical projects.<p>Bonus: Two chapters of a future release: Exchange Server 2010 Administrator's Pocket Consultant
  Chapter 1: Exchange Server Administration Overview
  Chapter 6: Mailbox Administration
http://bit.ly/29CcTe
======
ch0x
thx, this is useful. at least something free from m$.

